# Zonevalve hammering?



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Does any one know if there is some sort of slow closing zone valve for a boiler line? I live on an apartment right now and very often when the baseboard radiators shut off it makes a big bang like someone is kicking the radiator. I assume it's a waterhammer issue when the zone valve closes. The zone valve is located under the radiator cover right in my apartment and not down in the mechanical room. I recorded the sound in this short video. There is no air in the line as I tried to bleed the line and no air just water. I was thinking there has to be a way to fix that issue so any advise would be apreciated.Tapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File 20211113_234708~6.mp4

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Do you rent or own the apartment


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I just rent. I'm not planing on doing anything with it myself. I'm letting the owners know about it tomorrow. I just want to know what a good solution would be. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

The best solution for you would to play as ignorant as possible and allow the landlord to fix it. Unless they want to pay you premium pricing however it's never worth it. Take it from experience. 

Remember you live there. Never **** where you eat.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

DogGod said:


> Do you rent or own the apartment


I still have to take a second when I hear that question. Condo or townhouse, sure.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The Dane said:


> I just rent. I'm not planing on doing anything with it myself. I'm letting the owners know about it tomorrow. I just want to know what a good solution would be.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


One guy I rented from years ago let me fix this or that and take time and material off my rent.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

DogGod said:


> The best solution for you would to play as ignorant as possible and allow the landlord to fix it. Unless they want to pay you premium pricing however it's never worth it. Take it from experience.
> 
> Remember you live there. Never **** where you eat.


Years ago, my landlord wanted to replace 3 toilets in the 3 units, at the triplex we lived in.
I gave him a price, but he didn’t like it, he started b1tching saying how I should give him a better deal cuz He’s my LL…
I just laughed and told him I’ll give him 1/2 price if he cuts my rent in 1/2, for 3 months. He went on saying how he couldn’t do that, cuz of paper work, and blah blah this and blah blah that.. 
he ended buying the cheapest toilets, and installing them with the help of his dad, when he was in my unit he was being all nice asking me for advice about the instal, I told them nothing, That ticked him off, it took them almost a full day to change the 3 toilets. 
After that he became a real azzhole to me, we were gearing up to move out shortly anyway.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

DogGod said:


> The best solution for you would to play as ignorant as possible and allow the landlord to fix it. Unless they want to pay you premium pricing however it's never worth it. Take it from experience.
> 
> Remember you live there. Never **** where you eat.


After offering free labor if they paid for a new toilet as the one here is low round front 3 gpf and they turned down the offer. I do not have any plans to do any work here for them and I don't think they would ask me to do it anyway as they already work with the local guy.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Years ago, my landlord wanted to replace 3 toilets in the 3 units, at the triplex we lived in.
> I gave him a price, but he didn’t like it, he started b1tching saying how I should give him a better deal cuz He’s my LL…
> I just laughed and told him I’ll give him 1/2 price if he cuts my rent in 1/2, for 3 months. He went on saying how he couldn’t do that, cuz of paper work, and blah blah this and blah blah that..
> he ended buying the cheapest toilets, and installing them with the help of his dad, when he was in my unit he was being all nice asking me for advice about the instal, I told them nothing, That ticked him off, it took them almost a full day to change the 3 toilets.
> After that he became a real azzhole to me, we were gearing up to move out shortly anyway.


These owners seem like good people. I only offered to replace the toilet for free because I really hate the old low roundfront toilet and I had just moved in. I figured there was something in it for me to gain so I was going to do the install for free so I also didn't have to deal with having someone come in my apartment. I tried selling them on it by telling them since they pay for water and the install was free the toilet cost would make itself back in a little over a year on saved water as it was a 3gpf. The boiler issue is a real issue as we get surprised when it loudly bangs and it can affect our sleep. So that is a normal maintenance thing and not my personal preference. For that reason I am not planing on doing the work or if they ask it would be normal price as any other customer.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

What kind of zone valve is it? If it’s the taco “bee hive” looking valve or the Honeywell “ball style you could definitely get a hammer when the valve closes. This could be due to an over sized pump, or a bad expansion tank. If it’s happening on multiple zones he should replace the expansion tank an possibly install a VFD pump. It could also happen if the valve is installed backwards.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> What kind of zone valve is it? If it’s the taco “bee hive” looking valve or the Honeywell “ball style you could definitely get a hammer when the valve closes. This could be due to an over sized pump, or a bad expansion tank. If it’s happening on multiple zones he should replace the expansion tank an possibly install a VFD pump. It could also happen if the valve is installed backwards.


Honeywell and seems like it's installed just fine.























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Honeywell and seems like it's installed just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what brand we install, probably those same ones. Ours have a ball on the end of a swingarm that covers a hole. If the arm has some play or it's installed backward I could see that causing water hammer. Make sure the valve is installed in the proper direction when it gets replaced.

Our guys would definitely be jealous you have boiler drains for air bleeders!!!


----------

